# need to hear some disscussion about final microgroove elimination!



## Wooded (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm new to this stuff and having great luck with designing and shaping. My problem is knowing how to finally finish the wood (at the chisle level) before final finishing. Bowls mainly the inside bottoms. tx J.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Joe if I read your post right when I finish the bottom of the bowl my final cut is with a freshly sharpened gouge. I always have about 4 gouges sharpened at the ready. I use a 5/8" swept back bowl gouge to do the hogging. I always hog it out a couple of inches at a time. I finish the sides before I go on because as you remove wood deeper into the bowl the lip edge along the top becomes weaker and more fragile which will let it flex if you go back and put a gouge to it. I use a sharpened conventional grind gouge from P & N to do my final cuts. You could use a scraper and get a decent cut. Sometimes I have to pull out the 80 grit gouge (sandpaper) but most times I can start sanding at 120 grit or higher. Biggest thing I have found is don't push the gouge hard into the wood. Let it cut at it's own pace. Hope this helps.


----------

